# New Fridge Freezer supplier in Nerja area.



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks,can someone help here I'm looking to buy a new fridge freezer in Nerja area and can't find a supplier,walked all round Nerja this morning and then Vallez Malaga tonight.Found a shop in Vallez Malaga but didn't have the size I was looking for. Tried "buy a fridge freezer in Nerja Spain" in Google and got nothing. Also I need a new printer if anyone knows a local shop.
Thanks
Nick.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi folks,can someone help here I'm looking to buy a new fridge freezer in Nerja area and can't find a supplier,walked all round Nerja this morning and then Vallez Malaga tonight.Found a shop in Vallez Malaga but didn't have the size I was looking for. Tried "buy a fridge freezer in Nerja Spain" in Google and got nothing. Also I need a new printer if anyone knows a local shop. Thanks Nick.


Try WORTENS for your printer,it's just off the velez Malaga exit from the motorway next to Euroski,where you might also get a fridge freezer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi folks,can someone help here I'm looking to buy a new fridge freezer in Nerja area and can't find a supplier,walked all round Nerja this morning and then Vallez Malaga tonight.Found a shop in Vallez Malaga but didn't have the size I was looking for. Tried "buy a fridge freezer in Nerja Spain" in Google and got nothing. Also I need a new printer if anyone knows a local shop.
> Thanks
> Nick.


In Spanish
"tiendas electrodomesticos nerja"
The first that comes up on my search is Wortens as recommended by another poster.
Unfortunately, IMO, a lot of these goods are now sold in the big supermarkets Carrefour/ Eroski/ Alcampo
Same goes for printers, but try "Tienda informatica Nerja"


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

As well as Worten as mentioned earlier, the Eroski hypermarket in the El Ingenio shopping centre in Velez also sells both fridge freezers and printers, so you can compare prices at two stores very close together.

We generally prefer to use smaller independent shops as we find we get better after sales service in the event of any faults. For domestic appliances, we have had good service from Elecrodometicos Delgado who are on the main road from Velez into Torre, close to the Supercor supermarket.


----------

